# really bad day



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I had a horrible day yesterday my beautiful young pointer was killed by a car going twice the speed limit down our road.

He was a once in a lifetime dog and I have not felt this much pain since my brother was killed 23 years ago. I've lost dogs to accidents over the last 40 years and its always bad, but I don't think I've ever felt this bad.

So much joy and promise gone in an instant. I am probably eccentric because I really do literally love my dogs all my dogs, good or bad.

Why people are so selfish and cannot treat their neighbors with consideration is something I will never understand, the road I live on is posted 25 MPH and the skid marks are almost 100 feet long how fast must a honda accord go to do that? I've observed this woman driving down our road many times at 50-60 mph and our road has many small children on it and no sidewalks, shes a parent.

I asked her how she would feel if she was picking up her dead child off the street.

Just a terrible event, I blame myself for it and I am just sick.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear Bob. It is never easy losing a dog, and a lot harder in a situation like this.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, people like that just don't get it and must think that anything going on in their lives is way more important than anyone else, so they feel the need to be in a rush for no real good reason.

All I can say is i sure hope you recover. Just thinking of losing my best friend sends chills down my spine. I sure hope things look up for you Bobm. I'm sure it's hard as hell. But keep with it and good luck!! I can't imagine.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Bob- I am very sorry for your lose. I know how you feel, I've been in this same position. There's not much I can say other than I am sorry for your lose.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Bob. I watch my very first dog get hit when I was 7. Same thing this person always speeds. Didn't even stop or anythign just kept going.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Ahhh Bob, so damn sorry to hear that. I'd probably be quite a wreck if one of my dogs were killed. Feeling for ya man.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bob, so sorry to hear of your loss. I have been in the same position and it's very difficult.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

So sorry to hear that, Bob . I hate hearing about when senseless things like this happen. I would have had a very hard time not flying off the handle on this lady.

I'm sure you'll do what I would, lean a little more on your other dogs for comfort. When the time is right, get another pup. I took me 9 months before I was able to get a new pup. Time will heal. Good luck.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear Bob. Also lost a dog to a car accident this summer, but his time was coming with old age so it wasn't like this.

Cant really find the words right now, I know Id be loss if my younger lab was lost in an accident like this.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

I'm truly sorry to hear this. As others said, I don't have the words either. I remembering you sharing that pic before and telling of the promise of the dog.

We're here for you...

Regards,
Mike


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

My deepest condolensces Bob.

Words don't do justice.

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am very very sorry Bob!


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

bob may god be with you at this time of loss i have experinced this alsolike you said to the lady what if it was her child ?? it was one of yours take care


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't imagine what your going through.....dying of old age is one thing, but that is just plain sickening. uke:

Some people should simply NOT be driving. :eyeroll:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Bob,

I'm so sorry. I rue the day something like that happens to my dogs.

I've got the same situation where I live. Semi-rural...there is a speed limit sign coming in to the development that says 15mph. You wouldn't know it by how fast people drive down this road. The school bus driver and the mail lady are the worst offenders!! I threw a shovel under a concrete truck one morning....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh man I'm so sorry Bob


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

As many others have said, I'm so sorry for your loss. Can't imagine the pain you are feeling. Makes it all the worse that with a little care and consideration it would have been totally avoidable.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, really sorry to read of the loss of your pup. Love ya man. Take good care and I'll see you sometime.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bob, I as others have stated I feel for you. It is really tough loosing a dog. I also have watched one of my dogs get run over by a car. It is tough.

Let me tell you, I consider you a great friend, and I know alot of others on this site also do. If there is anything we an do let us know. I know for a fact that without your knowledge I would have had a dead dog on my hands many years before she passed.

It is tough loosing great lines like him. I really really really hope you can find another outstanding dog.

MIke


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bob,

Sorry for your loss, I think about this every time I let the dogs out of the house. Some people just don't have a clue what pain there actions may cause.

sorry.

Todd


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I appreciate the kind words.

This dog was given to me by a hog hunter that purchased him as a pup to breed to his pitbulls to put more hunt in the pits.
That didn't work out so the dog spent his first year and half tied to a stake next to a barrel in his back yard.

The guy had the sense to realize that wasn't right so he knew about me and that I rescue and rehabilitate bird dogs and gave him to me. The dog was very underweight but otherwise heathy.

however he was very "kennel blind" ( kennel blind for those that dont know means poorly socialized, and he ignored humans) he was totally untrained. I really didn't need another dog or know what to expect but figured I would give it a try.

I've kept him in my office with me pretty much continuously and worked with him for several 30 minute periods per day for the last 8-9 months.

Over time he came out of his shell and became an affectionate very obedient quick learning dog and he was a joy to own and really an unbelieveable dog in the field, just breath taking to watch.

I researched his pedigree when I realized he was something special, his grandfather was Honky tonk attitude one of the winingest field trail dogs that ever lived. His father honky tonk altitude another fine dog.

I've owned and trained a lot of dogs in my life none of them were even close to him in ability, very depressing to lose him I was very attached to him.

I really love my dogs too much, they are all I do I have no other hobbies and have given up any hunting that doesn't involve them. It really tears me up to lose one to anything but old age, even old age is hard but atleast I expect it.

My five field trial bred shorthairs of the original seven are 12.5 years old now and I expect to really have a lot of heartache for the next year or two.

I've always wished my dogs would live as long as I

I knew you guys could relate thanks again for the kind words I just had to get it off my chest.

I still have my other two young field trial english pointers ( they washed out of a trialers program) and my crazy DK rescue to concentrate on.

I am going to sell my place and move this spring, hopefully somewhere like ND.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. My first dog that I owned was also hit by a car. You wouldn't think a grown man would cry over just a DOG, But it was like having a kid. Just my me, my wife, and dog for the first few years. Still think about him all the time. That was five years ago.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Bob.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear about it Bob.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So sorry to hear of your loss Bob - that really, really stinks.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Bob. A beautiful dog indeed.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I know how you feel. I had a dog hit and killed also and then the guy tried to collect on my insurance for the damage to his car! Any loss of good friend and companion is hard to get over


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Tough to think about the good times when you lose a good friend... my dogs are the best hunting buddies I have and the thought that someday they too will pass is a hard thing to bear.

My thoughts go out to you Bob...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

very sorry..hang in there


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Bobm.
So very sorry to here of the loss of your young dog. Special dogs, live
forever in our hearts. 
I too, as well as many others, have lost a special dog. My special dog,
passed away on April Fools day of 2006. Since that time, not a single
hunting trip goes by, that I don't think of her. She brings many more smiles too my face, as time has passed. I have more than a few dogs,
but she was, my once in a lifetime dog. . To this day, she is the standard,
in which all the other dogs are compared too. 
I remember a blind retrieve, on a white front goose, near Scott SK. It was to the other end of the stubble field, 500-600 yards, as I lined her,
she was focused, like no dog I have ever seen. At the word, back, she 
left on a line, that would take her downwind of the bird. As she passed by the bird, at well over 500 yds, she winded it. I will never forget it, as long as I live. It is as vivid today, as the day it happened. She had retrieved, so many birds in her life, but this bird was like the first for both of us. It was 
a honor, saying that she was my dog. I will allways miss her. 
So too you Bobm, I offer my thought and prayers. I hope one day soon,
you will have a smile on your face, as you think of your special buddy.
Russ


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob, sorry this is late but I am very sorry for your loss.

My current 11 year old lab was out on a walk with me when he ran across the road toward some horses, right in the path of a 1/2 ton GMC going 60mph. What kept him hung up on the bumper is beyond me but he is still here 8 years later.....

Again, my condolences too you.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I am packing for %o^th Dakota in the morning and thought I'd look over the posts today one last time before my trip. Except for the political forum I like to look at all posts you write Bob. (I don't read anyones political posts anymore) This one caught my eye and I knew before I opened it that I was going to be reading a sad post. Bob, several of the previous posters have written they too have watched this "worst scenario" happen. Include me in that group. I know what you are feeling I am an old fart too and damn it, we should all cry when it happens. The emptyness in your chest will be filled again you and I know it. The memories will be so bittersweet knowing the little guy never had the chance to fulfill his potential. I am truly sorry to hear this news and I remember the post when you introduced us to the pup. I think you said you must be crazy to be doing this but.... Well, perhaps the woman will have learned her lesson and the child she would have struck has now been saved by this. We won't ever know for sure. You take care and I hope you are still able to enjoy the season in it's finest.

Dick


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobm, I am so sorry to hear that. If you say he was a once in a lifetime dog, it must have been one Hell of a dog. Sincerest condolences Bobm.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Just read this, I too am sorry for your loss. There are many people out there that could never understand how important our dogs are to each of us. I'm sorry Bob. Hang in there k. 
I hope that woman learned something in all this.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

my deepest condolences Bob. every time I hear a story like yours it darn near brings me to tears.

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bob

I cannot begin to tell you how sorry I am for your loss - so I will not try. Your friend will be waiting for you on the other side of the Bridge. Thoughts and prayers your way...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bob,

Our heartfelt condolences. We worry about this happening with our speeder neighbors as well. You say you love your dogs too much. I don't think that is possible. Hope you move to the Dak...don't say that about too darn many folks. If you do, it'd be a pleasure to hunt with you.

Take care.


----------

